
Monopolies cost Americans $300 a month - elorant
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/nov/13/america-was-once-the-land-of-free-markets-now-theyre-becoming-a-myth
======
jmpman
My Verizon bill is $200/month and my Internet bill is $150/month, so the
numbers seem about right.

------
RenRav
I don't understand much of the article, I was mainly looking for a breakdown
of how exactly it costs $300 per month. I've never heard of amything similar
so I'm curious now. That's a crazy number when for example most basic income
proposals are $1000.

------
pasttense01
Unfortunately no discussion of exactly how this $300/month is calculated.

~~~
dredmorbius
The authors papers can be traced through Google Scholar and other sources
(though giving the specifid study in the OpEd would have been thoughtful). His
homepage at NYU Stern does _not_ list recent papers.

I suspect this is the paper in question:
[https://www.nber.org/papers/w24700](https://www.nber.org/papers/w24700)

------
aiscapehumanity
they mention the professor stating this, could have at least hyperlinked to
his studies that are relevant to the statement. Sigh, bad journalism.

